# GoPro Editing Problems



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Have a GH H2 and it takes very good pictures and movies considering.

However, I cannot find a good tutorial for splicing the videos in a string and inserting still shots. Not to mention slowmo affects. gone thur the conversion process using the GP site editor. But just can seem to understand how to put it all together.

Thanks for any links or advise. Thanx Mike


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*What editor*

What editor are you using for trying to do the spices etc? On most video editors you will have a timeline and a screen with controls for cutting the clips. Usually with an In and Out command usually I and O on the keyboard. On Vegas you then hit a to add the clip to the timeline. Slo mo varies from editor to editor. On Vegas for instance you have 2 ways to do it. One is the ctrl click on the end of the clip and drag it along the timeline to stretch it. The other involves putting a velocity envelope on the clip. Then you can use keyframes to vary the speed, ramp it up and down or go in reverse. If you let me know which editor you are using I might be able to get more specific.

Griz


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

GoPro software is not much good for editing. Mostly just converting by choosing in and out times as well as some white balancing and other editing. Not much beyond that. To slow mo using GoPro, you can only do it by changing from 60 fps to 30 fps and will give it a slo mo, but thats the way it's done. Use other editing to do most of your editing.


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

I know this doesn't directly answer your question, but in a pinch, I use Windows Movie Maker. It's free and does most of the things you want. If you want more, you have to pay.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

To get the best slo mo, set your go pro to 60 frames per second and convert using the gopro software for smooth slo mo. Can do it also with other editing software also, but just reducing the fps gives instant slo mo video.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I am also interested in simple editing software. Recently purchased a GPH3 and would like to make some short videos. I will try the Microsoft first, but what are some other user friendly editing programs?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

There are several inexpensive programs such as Corel Video Studio as well as others that work. Can do quite a bit but still limited compared to some of the really good stuff (expensive but really good) but much more difficult to master also. There are several that are comparable for some decent prices and make decent videos. I use the high end stuff, but not needed for most users.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Sony makes decent video editors*

Look at the Sony stuff. I set my brother up with Movie Studio Platinum which is around 100 bucks but for just HD editing you can get Movie Studio 11 HD for 45 bucks. And they did have a upgrade path to Vegas Pro if you end up getting the bug. I think they still have this option but better check as I haven't looked in awhile.

Griz


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Will check on both of them. Thanks for the input guys. I played with the Windows movie maker last night bit it seems very limited on its editing abilities...

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is a link that shows good ratings for a simple software option.

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2372982,00.asp


----------

